# Hello from Boulder, Colorado - African Pygmy Mouse Question



## SteveV (Sep 12, 2010)

I am currently breeding Chinese Dwarf Hamsters and would like to purchase a group of African Pygmy Mice. Is there anyone in my area breeding these or who would be willing to ship to me?

Steve Volk


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome!

Your best bet for African pygmies would be to check reptile shows. It's difficult or impossible to ship pygmies due to their small size and their heat requirements. They just don't survive shipping very well, and on top of that they're illegal in many states so you'd potentially have to have a really peculiar flight (even transporting them through my state, for example, is illegal).

I stopped breeding them.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

